# Good Or Bad ?



## Tahacan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,
What is a grade ? good or bad ? 
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78805&stc=1&d=13623187
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78806&stc=1&d=136231875431
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78807&stc=1&d=13623188
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78808&stc=1&d=136231897006


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

his proportions are a little bit off.


----------



## Tahacan (Mar 3, 2013)

5 month old yet


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

His coloring is good but his caudal rounds off a bit and his anal is a tad long. Still breeding material and a nice fish.


----------



## Tahacan (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh yeah.Thank for comment
Too bad my camera.
http://www.akvaryum.com/Forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=666427&PN=1
Check here uploaded new photos


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

His dorsal is a bit off on the backside (length is fine though), he has a major scoop in his topline, his anal length is fine in comparison, but it's a bit sloppy..

He's not show quality, but he's a good start to good fins if you breed him. Just make sure the female has a straight topline and a wider dorsal I would say.


----------



## Tahacan (Mar 3, 2013)

month 2 old yet I learned a new


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

I like his fins volume...but not a show quality fish for me ( like others said his topline is a problem, caudal base is quite small than I expected for his caudal size which will probably make it hard for him to reach or maintain full 180 spread ) and if I'm looking for a show quality betta offsprings, unless I can find a female with "perfect" body shape, and "fuller" caudal..I will not breed him. just my 2 cents though


----------

